# Babies (CT)



## carriedaisy (Jan 3, 2014)

Our neighbor rescued 3 rabbits from a petting zoo. The zoo was done with them for the year and were going to just let them go, so she took them. She wasn't experienced with rabbits so she only kept them for a few weeks before they were too much for her, so we decided to take them. She had put them together to "play" not realizing what might happen. Needless to say a little less than a month after we took them, we had a surprise litter! All of the babies have found a home except two, a male and female. They are now 10.5 weeks old. Their mother is a mini lop, and their dad is a lion head. This is the male, but his sister looks just like him.


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 3, 2014)

Awwwww, he is & she must be adorable! I do wish people would not use animals to make money & then when they are tired of them or no longer needed, just let them go or whatever! At least they could try to find them homes! Glad you were able to take them in & find homes for all but that adorable little boy & his look-alike sister! Hope you can find them a loving home as well perhaps with one of our RO members!


----------



## maidance (Jan 3, 2014)

I live in New York so I'm a bit too far away (although I'd love them if you were closer) but I'll pass this around to my friends and family in Connecticut! I wish you luck finding the cute buns homes!


----------



## briennap (Jan 3, 2014)

carriedaisy said:


> Our neighbor rescued 3 rabbits from a petting zoo. The zoo was done with them for the year and were going to just let them go, so she took them. She wasn't experienced with rabbits so she only kept them for a few weeks before they were too much for her, so we decided to take them. She had put them together to "play" not realizing what might happen. Needless to say a little less than a month after we took them, we had a surprise litter! All of the babies have found a home except two, a male and female. They are now 10.5 weeks old. Their mother is a mini lop, and their dad is a lion head. This is the male, but his sister looks just like him.




Hello! I live in CT and I'm very interested in meeting your little girl bun &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The frustrating thing about it was that when they took them, we went over and sexed them and also talked to them about bunny care. There were 2 females and a male, we told them to keep them all separate but that the two females could possibly become a bonded pair. They still put them (the male with alternating female) together at times outside in a play pen.  They didn't listen to anything we said, not even about basic care. We love having them all now, but didn't really count on the babies, especially this time of year. Would love to find the last 2 of the litter great homes!

Brienapp- I'd love for you to meet her! Where are you located? We are in Haddam.


----------



## briennap (Jan 3, 2014)

carriedaisy said:


> Thanks everyone! The frustrating thing about it was that when they took them, we went over and sexed them and also talked to them about bunny care. There were 2 females and a male, we told them to keep them all separate but that the two females could possibly become a bonded pair. They still put them (the male with alternating female) together at times outside in a play pen.  They didn't listen to anything we said, not even about basic care. We love having them all now, but didn't really count on the babies, especially this time of year. Would love to find the last 2 of the litter great homes!
> 
> Brienapp- I'd love for you to meet her! Where are you located? We are in Haddam.




I'm in Dayville and I would be able to drive to her!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cute but too far.


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 3, 2014)

briennap said:


> I'm in Dayville and I would be able to drive to her!



Awesome! Please email me [email protected] so we can make arrangements. :bunny24


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 4, 2014)

carriedaisy said:


> Thanks everyone! The frustrating thing about it was that when they took them, we went over and sexed them and also talked to them about bunny care. There were 2 females and a male, we told them to keep them all separate but that the two females could possibly become a bonded pair. They still put them (the male with alternating female) together at times outside in a play pen.  They didn't listen to anything we said, not even about basic care.



*facepalm* How does anyone not understand that unneutered male + unspayed female = babies?

The dumbest was a post I saw on a sugar glider forum once that was so mind-numbingly stupid that I saved a note of it:



> The lady told me that as long as I mixed babyfood n their food she wldnt get pregnant.


Seriously, WTF? Who on earth would be dumb enough to believe (or worse yet, tell someone else) that BABY FOOD has birth-control properties?? Hurts my brain. Needless to say, the person who posted that was looking for help because their female glider ended up pregnant.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol. I've heard dumber birth control myths for humans. Hopefully these people aren't reproducing.


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 4, 2014)

Imbrium said:


> *facepalm* How does anyone not understand that unneutered male + unspayed female = babies?
> 
> The dumbest was a post I saw on a sugar glider forum once that was so mind-numbingly stupid that I saved a note of it:
> 
> Seriously, WTF? Who on earth would be dumb enough to believe (or worse yet, tell someone else) that BABY FOOD has birth-control properties?? Hurts my brain. Needless to say, the person who posted that was looking for help because their female glider ended up pregnant.




I seriously LOL'd at that. I can't believe the things people think!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2014)

I always think of George Carlin when I hear of things like this--"God must love stupid people because he made so **** many!"


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 5, 2014)

Bump. Both still need homes.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 5, 2014)

carriedaisy said:


> Our neighbor rescued 3 rabbits from a petting zoo. The zoo was done with them for the year and were going to just let them go, so she took them. She wasn't experienced with rabbits so she only kept them for a few weeks before they were too much for her, so we decided to take them. She had put them together to "play" not realizing what might happen. Needless to say a little less than a month after we took them, we had a surprise litter! All of the babies have found a home except two, a male and female. They are now 10.5 weeks old. Their mother is a mini lop, and their dad is a lion head. This is the male, but his sister looks just like him.



Hi there,
You might also want to contact 3 bunnies rescue in CT..
This is their URL

http://www.3bunnies.org/adoptable-rabbits.html


----------



## kisha.princess (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh how cute! I love lops and lion heads I would love love love one but im in SD


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 6, 2014)

This is the female. 11 weeks old today!


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump, the girl bunny is still available. I'd love for her to get a warm home! (She's currently an outdoor bun).


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 28, 2014)

Awwwww! She is adorable! If I were closer I would be so tempted to bring her in to my home with my girls! Hope you can soon find her a wonderful indoor home with a bunny savvy family to love her & give her a great home.


----------



## maidance (Feb 6, 2014)

Update please? I was thinking about your buns today and wanted to see if the girl bun got adopted? She's awfully cute.


----------



## carriedaisy (Feb 11, 2014)

Still here!


----------

